# Weekly Competition 2013-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' F' U F2 R' F2 R U
*2. *R' F2 U R' U2 F R' U'
*3. *R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R' F' R2
*4. *U' R' U2 R' U' R F' U R'
*5. *R U F' R F R2 U' F2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L F' L F' R2 U' R L2 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 U F2 U R2
*2. *F R2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 D R B L D2 B' D' L2 U2
*3. *F2 D L2 D B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D L2 B F' D' U' R' U' F' D' U2 R
*4. *F2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 L R B' F2 L F L' D' U R D2 B'
*5. *L' B2 D2 U2 L D2 R' U2 R' B2 F D B D U' R2 F2 R F' U2 B

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw L2 Rw2 Fw Uw Rw' Fw D Uw U2 Fw D' L' U2 B2 Rw' B' Fw D B Fw U B' U2 B' U2 B' F L Rw' F' Rw' Uw L2 Rw' Fw Rw2 R' Uw Rw2
*2. *Fw' D' Rw2 B D' U2 B2 L Rw B2 F2 Uw' L' Rw2 D L B2 D' F' D Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 U2 F2 Uw2 R' U L' Uw L R2 D2 B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 B2 F'
*3. *B Fw F' U Rw' Uw2 R Uw' Rw2 R2 D' U2 Rw B U B F' D Uw2 Rw R Fw' L2 F2 D Uw2 F' R Fw D2 R' Uw2 B2 L2 B D' Uw L2 B' F
*4. *L2 U' Rw' D Uw2 U2 B R' F Rw' R' Fw U F U' Fw U R' D Uw' U L' Fw Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw D2 Uw' Rw Uw Rw R B Fw F Rw' D' U'
*5. *Fw R2 F D2 B2 Rw D' Uw2 B' Fw F' D2 L' Fw2 Uw2 L' Uw F Uw2 U' L R2 D2 F2 Uw' L' D2 U B Rw Fw' F' D2 Uw2 Fw' R2 D Rw' Fw Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 F' R F2 L2 Rw' B L' Lw2 Rw2 B' Uw' L R2 D2 U Fw2 R' D Lw Rw' F2 Uw' R B Uw2 U' Lw' Rw2 B' Dw' Uw2 B Rw2 D Lw' Fw' L Rw2 R2 B Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 B2 F' U' B2 Bw2 R' Bw2 L2 F Uw' R Dw' Fw' U'
*2. *F D F Lw' U' Rw' Bw Lw2 D Lw2 Rw2 R' D2 Lw2 D2 Uw B' Bw' L' Bw Lw2 D2 B' F2 Lw' D Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 Bw' D U' Bw Fw2 Rw R2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw Rw Bw F2 L2 Lw' Rw U F' Dw R2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 U R D' F' L
*3. *Bw U2 B' Bw2 Rw2 B' Bw' F D' U2 Fw2 F Rw2 Bw F' D2 Fw' L Uw' U' F' R' D L2 Rw B Rw2 B Bw Uw Rw' B' L Rw2 U' Bw Fw' D' Dw U Rw F' D2 Bw' Uw' B2 F Rw' Fw2 L' Lw2 R Bw2 F Rw' Dw B2 Fw F U2
*4. *U' F' Rw' Uw L' Uw2 U F' Dw2 U2 Rw' Dw' U F2 R Bw D Uw U F Dw2 Fw F2 Dw' Uw2 B2 U B2 Fw' L Bw2 Rw Dw2 R Dw2 Lw' R2 F' R U2 Bw' D' B' D L' Lw Uw Fw2 U' Fw L2 Fw' Rw R2 B Bw Uw' Lw Fw Uw
*5. *Dw' Lw2 D2 Rw Fw' F' D' L2 Lw' D Dw2 Uw' U2 R' F2 L R' D L2 B Bw2 Dw' Rw2 R' Uw Bw' Lw B2 Rw' Uw B' Bw' F L U2 Rw' Uw B R' D' B2 F' U2 B2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' Rw2 D Rw2 Fw Lw R' U' L' Lw Rw R2 Uw Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 2D2 R 2D' 2U 2B 3R 2R2 3F U F L' 2R' 3U2 2L' 3R 2U' 2R R' 2B2 2L2 R' F D' 2U2 F' 2D2 2F 2U2 2L2 2B' F2 D 2U U2 2B D2 3U2 L D' 3F2 3R' 2B' F' 3R2 2U2 3F R2 2F' D' R' 3U' 2L 2D 2F' 2L 2D 2U' U2 2L2 2R 3U2 B2 3F 2F L' 3U2 2U 3F' R
*2. *2B2 2R' 3U2 L2 3U 2U2 L B' 2B F2 D' 2L2 R B' 3U U 2B' F2 L 2U2 U' 2L2 B D2 2F 2R 3F' D' 2B U' R2 2B 3R 3F 2F2 R2 D 3R 2B' 2L' U2 2B2 2U' U' 2F 3R 2F' 2R 2U2 3F D2 F' R' B' F2 D 2D' 2L' 2B 2D' 2U U' 2B' U' 2R2 3F' 2D2 L2 B' R'
*3. *2U 2B D2 2U2 L2 2B' D 3F2 2F D2 2U U2 2F 2U' L 2L2 3R R 2U2 B' F 2L2 D2 U' L' D2 R' 3F 3R D2 F' 2U' L 2L' D' 2U2 L' 2R2 2D2 3F2 R' D' 3U' U' 3R 2R2 2B2 L' 3R' 2B2 3F' F' 2D2 R2 2U F2 L2 2U B' 2R2 2F2 U' 2L2 3R 2B2 3R2 R 2U2 R 3U2
*4. *B 2L 2D' 3F F' D' 3U2 U F 2L2 3R2 R2 3F2 F L B 3F2 2F2 R 2B F' 2U2 R F2 2L' 2R 3U2 2U L 2L2 3R 2R2 R' F' L' 2L2 B 3F 2F2 F' U2 2B 3R' 3F 2F2 L 2L' 2R' R2 B 2L2 3U 2L' 2B2 3U F' 2U2 F2 2R2 B2 2R2 3U' 2B' F' 2R2 R U2 3F2 2F' 2L'
*5. *B F L 2L' 2B' 3U 2R R F2 L R D 3U2 2B2 2L2 2R2 D' 2D2 2L2 F2 D 3U2 2B' 2R 2D2 2B2 U2 2R' R 3U L 2R2 R2 2D' 3U2 U 2R' B 2U' R 2D' B' 2B' F' L 2L2 3U' 2U' 2L2 R2 2D' F2 3U U' 2B D 2R D2 3F 2D2 2F F 2L2 2F2 F' R U 2F2 3R D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 3U2 2L' U 3F' L' 3B' 2D' 2U2 2R2 3D' B L' 3L 2R R' 2F2 L 3L' R 3B F2 D' 3L D 2F2 3R' F' 2L' 2R2 2F 2D2 3D 2R' 3D2 3B' F L 3F2 2F' 2D2 2U' R' 2F' D 2R D' 3D' L 3D' 2L' 2R2 2U' R' 2D2 3B' U' 3L B2 2U' 3L2 U 2F F' 2R2 3F' 3L2 3B2 2D 3D' 2U2 3F' 3R2 3U 3B2 2F' F' 3U 2U U2 3B2 2F' 3D 2L2 2U' R' B' 2F' R F' 3U2 B' 2B' 3B2 2L 2D 2B' 2F2 2D 3B
*2. *3B2 2L' 3U2 2F2 2L2 2D2 2U2 L 2U B' 2L2 3L' 3R R2 B 3B' F2 3D2 3F' 2F 3U' U' F2 3R2 D2 3B2 2L 3L' R' 3U2 U2 B' 2R2 2F' 3D L' 2R R' D 2D 3D' 2R D2 2R' R 3D' 3R' 2U 2B2 R' 2F D U 2L' 2B' 3D' 3R 3U2 R2 2D B2 2B D 3U2 R D' 2D2 3L' 3B 2D2 2U2 2B' 2F 2L' 2F2 2R2 D' 2U' 2B' 2F2 2R2 3F2 3L2 3R' 2B' 3B 2F2 U R 2U' 2R' 3B 2L2 3D 3U' 2U2 2R2 3B' 3R B'
*3. *2D' 2L' 3U2 2F F2 3L D2 2D 3D' 2L 3F 2R2 2U2 B2 3B' 2F' 2U U' 2L' 2F 3L D' 3D' U R' D' 3R' U2 3L 2B 3L' R 3U' 2L2 2R R B2 2B 2F2 3L' B2 3B' 3D2 2U2 U 2B 2L' 3U R2 B F R' 2D' B 3U' B' 2L F2 D 3D 2L' 2D' 3F 2D' 3B2 D2 3D2 3F2 2F' F 3U 2U' 3F' 2F R' F2 3U2 L 3R 2R 2U2 3F 2L U B' 2B2 2F2 2L2 3U' 2F2 3L' 3F2 L2 3L' 2R' 2B 2D2 2R' B' 3L
*4. *3R' 3U 3L 3R' 2B2 3D2 2L' U 2L2 3B' 3D' U2 3R F2 R' B2 F' 2L B 3B' 3F' U 2R' 3U 3B' 2L' 3L2 R 2D' 3B L' B 3F R' 2D 3D' U B' 2L2 3L 2R2 2F' 3D2 U 2F 2D 2R2 F D2 3D U' 3B 3F' 2F 2R' 3F2 D 3D' 3U' 2L' 3D U' L' 3B' 2U L' 2R2 B2 2R F2 2D' 2U' F 3D' 2L2 2R2 3F2 D' 3F' D2 2D2 3R' B2 2B' L 3R2 R' 3D L 3B 2F' 3R2 3B' F' 3L D' 2B F 2L2 3R'
*5. *3L 2R U2 2B D 3D2 3U' 2U' 2L' 3L2 3B2 D' 2D 3D 2U2 R2 2B' 3R' R' 3D2 3F2 2L' 2U2 L2 2L' R2 2F2 3D2 3L 3B D' 2D 3D2 2L 3R' 3F' 2U2 B2 F' D' 2B2 R' 2F' 3R R2 3B' 2R' 3B' 2L' D 3B2 3D' U L' B 2R' 3D 2F 3U2 3B2 2U' L' 3L R 2B' 3U 2F' L2 2B2 R F2 D2 2U' F2 3R2 2U2 2L2 2F' 2R B' 2R 3D2 2U2 2B2 3F' 3R' B' 3U2 2B' 3L2 2F2 F' 2D 3B' 2D2 R2 D L B2 2L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' U2 R U' R F2 U2 F'
*2. *R2 F U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U'
*3. *R U F R2 U R2 U' R F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U R D' L B U F' L D2 L
*2. *F L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 F L2 B' L D2 L
*3. *R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D2 B' F' R2 B2 D' B L' F' L2 R D' R D2 R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Uw' L' R2 D F' R2 F' D Fw2 D' Fw' F' D U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' U B' U2 Fw D2 Rw' U L2 F' Uw R D' U L' D' Uw Rw2 R2 B' Uw U2 Rw2
*2. *D' B2 L B F U' R' B2 R2 Uw Rw' Fw2 F Uw' R' B2 D Uw2 Rw2 U Rw B2 Uw2 L' B2 L' Fw' F2 D2 R F' D2 U B' R' Fw' F2 L2 Uw F'
*3. *U2 L U2 B2 Uw2 R2 Fw' L R B Fw' L B2 Rw' R B2 Uw2 U' F2 Uw' F' D2 Rw2 D Fw Uw2 L' F U2 B2 Fw' D2 R Fw R D2 Uw' F2 L Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L2 Bw' U B2 Bw' Fw2 F L2 Rw2 B Fw' D' B2 L R D2 Dw' F' Dw2 Lw' R Fw' Uw2 L' Rw' D' Bw' Fw' D2 Bw' Dw Fw U2 Fw Dw' L Rw' F U' B Uw2 L' Lw' D2 Uw F2 L Dw' R B U2 Fw' U Rw U' L D' Uw Bw
*2. *Rw2 D2 Rw2 U L' Lw F Rw Bw Dw U2 R2 D' Uw2 B2 R' Dw L2 B' D' R' Fw2 U2 L2 Rw' D' R D Rw Fw' Dw' L2 D2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 L Fw L2 Fw Lw' F L R' Bw2 Dw2 R Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' F' L' Lw Dw' U L2 Bw Fw2 Dw2
*3. *Fw' Lw' Fw2 L2 Bw2 Rw' Uw L' Dw' B Dw2 U B2 Fw2 Dw B' F L D' L2 Uw2 Lw R' Uw B2 Fw' Dw2 Uw B2 L' Lw Fw' F' L2 R F' L' Rw D' Dw2 B' Uw2 F D2 Bw' Fw2 Rw Bw D' Uw Bw' Fw' Dw Rw2 F2 Uw Lw2 Dw B Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L2 F' R' B2 2R' F 2U2 2F F' D 2D' L' 3F2 2R2 2B2 2F2 F2 2D 3R 2F2 2L 2F2 D2 2D' 2U 2L 3R' 2B 2F R U 2R2 2F2 2U2 F' R D' 2U2 3F2 U 2F' 3R' 3F L 2L2 3R R D U2 B 2R' B2 2B L2 2F' L' 2L' 2R' 2B 2L' 3F D' 2L' 3R' 2B' R2 2B' D 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F 3U 2B' 3B' 3R' 2B' 3R 2R 2U' 2R' 2D' B' 2F' 2D2 3L 2B2 F R2 2B 3D2 U2 3B2 F' 3L' 3D 3B' 2D' B 3B' L' B' 3U B2 2B 2D2 B' D 3D R' 2D' 3D' U2 3R' 2R' 2D2 2U2 R2 3B2 2D 3F' 3L' R F 3L 3U' F' L' 3R' 3B' F2 2U' 2R D 2U' 2B' 2F' 2D U 3R' 3U' 3B2 3U' 3L U' 2F' 3R 2R2 3B' 3R B 3F' 2F' D' 2D' 3U' 3F2 2L' 3B2 D' 2U' 3R' 2D2 2U' 3L2 F2 U' L2 3L' 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 R' U' R2 B' D L' F2 D2
*2. *U2 L2 B2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D B L' D L2 F2 U' B' L R2 U'
*3. *D2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' D L' D' R' F D R U L D
*4. *F U2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D B U B' D' L' B2 D R' F'
*5. *D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F D2 U' R' B2 D
*6. *D' B2 F2 U B2 D U B2 L2 B2 F2 L' F D2 L D' L2 U2 F D2
*7. *R2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' B' D' R' U' B' U2 L' D2 F'
*8. *L2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 F2 L B2 F' D2 B2 D' R F U' F' R'
*9. *U' L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U2 R B F' U' B2 L2 R' U' R2
*10. *L U2 B2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 D B' U B2 L' F' U' B U2
*11. *L2 B2 U B2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 R2 F D2 F' L2 R B U2 L' R2
*12. *B D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 L B' U' R2 D' B U2 B2 L2 R'
*13. *U2 L2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R' B F2 L R2 U R' B' F U'
*14. *U R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F U' F R B R' F L' D' U2
*15. *L' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 B U L' R D U' L' F2 R B'
*16. *R L2 U R2 U' R B R' U D2 R U2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2
*17. *U2 L' B2 L2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 U R U2 R D R' F R2 F2 D'
*18. *F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U B' F U2
*19. *R2 F' B2 R' U' D R2 D' L' U2 F U2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 D2 F D2
*20. *L D2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 U L' F R U F D' R'
*21. *L F2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 L' D' B2 F2 L D B L U B F
*22. *U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 F R2 D' B L R B2 F' D2 U L2 R'
*23. *B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R B' F' L' F2 D2 L' F' D B2
*24. *D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U R' D F D' R2 D2 U L2 B F
*25. *F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D F2 D F2 D2 F' D2 L F' U' B D U' B' L
*26. *R2 F R2 F2 R2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F U B' L R D' R' U' B F'
*27. *B' L2 R2 F R2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 U L2 B' D2 L' D
*28. *D2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' B F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 B'
*29. *F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 B' U2 L' F D' F' D2 U' L' R
*30. *R2 F' B' U L B2 U' D' L F U B2 L2 D B2 L2 U F2 B2 D2
*31. *R B2 L F2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L2 B2 D R2 U L U' F D R' B' D'
*32. *L' U2 R B2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 R B R2 D2 R U' F' R' F2 L'
*33. *B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 L U R' F U2 F2 U' L F2 U2
*34. *R F R2 B' R U' F2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 L'
*35. *U2 F L2 D2 F R2 U2 B F2 U2 F2 L' F' D F2 L D' B2 U2 R2
*36. *D2 L B2 L U2 L' U2 R F2 L F2 D' B2 R' B U L F L' F'
*37. *F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' F' U' L2 F' R U' B D' F'
*38. *L2 U R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 U B2 F' L' D L' F' U' R' U F'
*39. *R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D U F2 D' L B' L2 D2 R' F D' U L2 B
*40. *R' B2 L U2 L D2 L' F2 L' D2 R U' L U R2 B' D' U' L R B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 F2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L F R' D B2 D2 B R D' F'
*2. *F2 B R' B' L F' L2 F' D F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2
*3. *D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L' D' B2 R U2 B' D' L F R'
*4. *L2 F2 R2 D U F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 L F' U2 R' F' U' B L R2 D2
*5. *F' R2 B L2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 D R F' R' B D' R' D B U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R' B F R' B' L' B2 U R2 F' U'
*2. *D L' U R U2 F' D2 F2 D' B' U2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2
*3. *U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 R B D' F2 L B R' F' U2 F2
*4. *D2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 L D2 L D2 U' F2 L2 F' R' U B' F2 L R
*5. *R2 B U2 R2 F' R2 F U2 L2 U2 B D B' F L' U R' D' R F2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 D B2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R' F' L D' B' D F' U' F D2
*2. *U2 L' F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L R2 U2 B U L B D L U R U'
*3. *F' L F2 L2 U D L2 F' D2 R F2 R2 U L2 U2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2
*4. *R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 R D F' D' F2 U L' D B U R
*5. *F2 L2 U2 L B2 L U2 L B2 F2 L' B U2 L B2 R U' L' U B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' F U2 R F' L2 U F2 U2 B' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F' U R' F R
*3. *R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 F' L D B U2 R' F2 L D R D2
*4. *L' Uw2 U F2 D L2 R2 D B Rw B Fw2 F Uw' Fw2 F L' D' L D U R F' L' B2 L' U L Rw2 U Rw' Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' B' D U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U R F2 R U'
*3. *R2 D2 L F2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B F D L' F' R F U B' R'
*4. *L D' Uw F2 D2 F2 U2 L D' R Fw' U Fw2 F' Uw' B Fw D2 U L' Uw B2 F' D2 Rw' B2 L' R Uw2 U' R U2 Fw' F' U Rw2 D2 B2 L' D
*5. *Uw Lw2 Bw2 Uw' F Lw2 Dw U2 L2 F2 Rw B Fw L Lw Fw2 D' Dw2 R B Bw' Fw F' D' L2 Bw2 D L2 Lw2 Rw' F2 Uw U2 F' D2 Dw U' B2 Lw' B F2 U' Bw Fw2 Uw U' Bw' Rw2 F Dw Uw' Lw' Uw' Lw2 R' D L2 B' Bw Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B R L B' U R U r
*2. *R L' R' U B U R' L' B' r u'
*3. *U R U L' U' B R L R l b' u'
*4. *U R U' L U' R' L B L' U' l' r u'
*5. *L' R B L' U' B' L U' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 6) / (-2, 0) /
*2. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (-3, -4)
*5. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R' D' R D L' D'
*2. *D L' R' D' L' R' L' D
*3. *D' L' D' U L' R L' D' R'
*4. *R' D' R U' R' U D' L
*5. *D L D U' L' U L' U'


----------



## Mikel (Dec 17, 2013)

Second to last week! It's crazy that I have somehow managed to compete every week this past year. I think one week I was only able to do 2x2 because I was very busy, but I have competed in at least one event each week.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 17, 2013)

Square-1: 

34.68, 22.81, 19.14, 29.16, 28.63 = 26.87

Pyraminx

9.22, 8.74, 10.91, (6.96), (12.96) = 9.62

3x3 OH:

(29.41) (19.48) 22.93 22.47 20.70 = 22.03

Not bad considering these are my first OH solves after a month

3x3
avg of 5: 14.74

Time List:
1. 15.93 
2. (17.63)
3. 13.83 
4. 14.45 
5. (12.63) (PLL skip)

Happy!

2x2 

6.17, 6.85, 5.01, 10.82, 4.60 = 6.01

sad cube, sad average


----------



## Roman (Dec 17, 2013)

3BLD: DNF(1:09.68), 1:10.xx, *56.11*
4BLD: *3:28.18*[1:35.37], DNF, DNF
5BLD: DNF, *10:26.25*[4:35.08], DNF(6:55)


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 17, 2013)

*3x3: *9.79, 9.66, 9.01, 9.02, 11.90 = *9.49*
*3BLD:* DNF(43.41), 39.76, DNF(37.40) =* 39.76*
*2x2:* (3.71), 2.90, 2.94, (2.86), 3.07 = *2.97*
*2BLD:* 17.09, DNF(13.65), 9.87 = *9.87*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 17, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.50, 5.40, (5.22), 5.90, (5.96) = *5.60*
*3x3 : *(19.95), 16.86, (16.00), 16.57, 16.61 = *16.68*
*4x4 : *1:02.64, 1:02.89, (1:08.73), (56.22), 57.40 = *1:00.98*
*5x5 : *1:55.33, (2:05.05), 2:00.46, (1:47.55), 1:49.81 = *1:55.20*
*6x6 : *(3:15.66), 3:19.70, (3:30.57), 3:20.26, 3:19.33 = *3:19.76*
*7x7 : *4:44.52, (4:53.21), 4:36.91, 4:40.23, (4:31.54) = *4:40.55*
*2x2 BLD :* 47.49, 35.08, 50.44 = *35.08*
*3x3 BLD :*DNF, 2:41.22, 2:41.74 = *2:41.22*
*4x4 BLD : *14:05, DNF, DNS = *14:05*
*Multi BLD : 2/3 (14:12)*
*OH : *(39.95), 42.23, 47.40, (54.36), 43.82 = *44.48*
*MTS : *(39.24), 47.17, 52.33, (58.34), 47.48 = *48.99*
*2-4 relay : 1:36.92*
*2-5 relay : 3:33.18*
*Clock : *(14.81), 16.87, 17.05, (20.81), 17.02 = *16.98*
*Megaminx : *1:35.83, (1:49.84), (1:31.73), 1:39.12, 1:33.40 = *1:36.12*
*Pyraminx : *(5.74), 6.78, 6.54, (9.85), 8.20 = *7.27*
*Square-1 : *(55.52), 42.68, 36.45, (34.63), 39.26 = *39.46*
*Skewb : *(25.21), (9.67), 21.01, 18.45, 19.64 = *19.70*


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2013)

2x2: 4.18, 5.11, 3.84, 5.03, 3.90

3x3: 14.59, 13.47, 14.36, 12.02, 14.08

4x4: 1:05.13, 1:00.16, 59.88, 59.44, 59.88
so much parity....

5x5: 2:04.36, 1:54.78, 1:40.46, 2:00.53, DNF
holy **** 

6x6: 5:30.36, 5:10.61, 5:42.64, 4:30.63, DNS

Skewb: 8.71, 10.05, 11.03, 9.35, 4.60

Pyraminx: 3.19, 4.53, 4.02, 4.84, 3.94
bleh

2x2 BLD: 30.65, 27.21, 6.13

3x3 BLD: 2:13.90, 2:49.25, 2:01.50

4x4 BLD: 17:23.18
10~ min memo. My execution was horrible.

Multi Blind: 2/2, 5:01.31

OH: 19.86, 25.50, 27.65, 16.65, 21.47
Consistent!!!!!

2-4 relay: 1:27.00

2-5 relay: 3:35.13

3x3 Match The Scramble: 1:22.78, 2:05.56, 1:05.24, 2:01.38, 1:45.90

Square-1: 35.96, 35.77, 18.83, 30.33, 29.31

Averages calculate automatically right? I did these with stackmat and not at a computer. If not I can go back and calculate them all.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 19, 2013)

2x2 Average of 5: 2.916
1. 4.976 
2. (DNF) 
3. (1.269) 
4. 1.649 
5. 2.124 

lol

EDIT: 2x2 BLD 

DNF, 11.563+[7.628], 8.331[6.615]


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 19, 2013)

I never did get an answer the first time I asked, and I am unable to find odder's email.
so, Is there a way to reset the password on that site?


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 20, 2013)

Pyraminx=13.58,12.58,(DNF)18.85,11.25,14.70=13.623
2x2=8.68,9.05,(17.15),10.73,(7.75)=9.48


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 20, 2013)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I never did get an answer the first time I asked, and I am unable to find odder's email.
> so, Is there a way to reset the password on that site?



I don't know. And Odder seems to have changed username here to Carrot. 
Try to send him a message here (to Carrot).


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 20, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (12.88) 10.29 9.88 (8.63) 10.13 = *10.36* 
*3x3x3*: (18.56) (25.57) 24.25 22.51 18.95 = *21.90* 
*4x4x4*: 2:36.25 2:24.80 (2:10.77) (2:41.69) 2:22.36 = *2:27.80* -- new SS, SS stickers make me completely freakin colorblind


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 20, 2013)

2x2x2: 6.02 = (8.68), 7.01, (4.42), 4.75, 6.31
3x3x3: 18.79 = 18.65, 19.34, (14.59), (22.75), 18.37
4x4x4: 1:26.53= 1:26.89, (1:17.58), (1:31.08), 1:21.61, (1:32.08)
5x5x5: 3:05.57 = 3:10.80, (3:23.04), (2:47.38), 3:16.69, 2:49.22
6x6x6: 5:26.82 = 5:36.81, (4:57.99), 5:35.95, (5:42.56), 5:07.70
7x7x7: DNF = 10:25.87, DNS… #SickOfV-Cubes

3x3x3 OH: 41.47 = (48.37), 41.79, 42.36, 40.25, (38.78)
3x3x3 MTS: DNF = (DNF), (1:03.00), DNF, 1:04.40, DNF :/
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 39 MOVES


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' F U2 R F' L2 U F2 U2 B' U
2x2x1: R D2
On inverse: 2x2x3: U’ R’ U’ R2 B’ R2 L’ F’ R
On reg: U’ L U’ L U’ L
On Inverse: F’ L2 F
OLL: L U2 L’ U2 L’ B L B’
PLL: B2 U’ B’ U’ B U B U B U’ B U

Solution to inverse: U’ R’ U’ R2 B’ R2 L’ F’ R F’ L2 F L U2 L’ U2 L’ B L B U’ B’ U’ B U B U B U’ B U L’ U L’ U L’ U D2 R’
Solution: R D2 U’ L U’ L U’ L U’ B’ U B’ U’ B’ U’ B’ U B U B’ L’ B’ L U2 L U2 L’ F’ L2 F R’ F L R2 B R2 U R U




2-4 relay: 2:03.10
2-5 relay: 5:26.75

Magic: 2.44 = 2.17, 2.75, (4.87), (1.80), 2.39
Master Magic: 5.36 = 5.78, (6.11), (4.70), 5.02, 5.27
Clock: 24.20 = 27.95, (19.90), 20.93, 23.72, (30.45)
Megaminx: 1:51.64 = (1:45.49), (2:11.71), 1:46.52, 1:54.02, 1:54.39 Wo0t!!!
Pyraminx: 20.98 = 18.23, 21.21, 23.51, (26.12), (15.79)
Sq-1: 1:05.14 = (53.51), 53.98, 1:04.12, 1:17.31, (DNF)
Skewb: 24.26 = 19.82, 32.03, (34.48), 20.93, (19.26)


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2013)

MBLD: 1/3 in 25:02.76
First attempt that isn't 0/3 or 3/3.


----------



## Sessinator (Dec 21, 2013)

All 3 were successful!  
3x3 Blindfolded: 48.62, 42.93, 44.87


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2013)

*3x3:* 16.27, 15.68, 16.26, (15.27), (19.69) = 16.07
*4x4:* 53.62, 58.77, 1:05.70, (49.33), (1:09.78) = 59.36
*5x5:* (1:25.14), 1:38.20, 1:44.71, (1:49.65), 1:37.65 = 1:40.19
*6x6:* 3:07.08, (2:53.52), (3:17.20), 3:01.36, 3:11.64 = 3: 06.69
*7x7:* 4:29.46, 4:47.73, 4:52.47, (4:17.12), (4:53.83) = 4:43.22
*OH:* (28.80), 32.28, 37.16, (DNF), 29.99 = 33.14
*Megaminx:* 2:03.88, 2:18.47, 2:15.28, (1:53.89), (2:18.63) = 2:12.54
*Pyraminx:* 9.96, (DNF), 11.01, 10.79, (7.54) = 10.59
*Square-1:* 28.69, (29.80), 22.93, 28.69, (22.24) = 26.77


Bad bad bad bad bad


----------



## Wilhelm (Dec 21, 2013)

Skewb: 16.16, (11.45), (16.86), 12.28, 14.51


----------



## dylandalton38 (Dec 22, 2013)

3x3:
Average of 5: 23.80
1. (28.00) 
2. 24.46 
3. (19.79) 
4. 22.69 
5. 24.24 

First time ever trying to compete in one of these, i think i did decent cx


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 23, 2013)

*2x2:* 7.58, (9.63), 8.26, 6.35, (4.91) = 7.40
*3x3:* 21.02+, 21.46, 17.51, (21.62), (16.47) = 20.00
*4x4:* (1:54.01), (1:26.81), 1:47.95, 1:40.51, 1:46.64 = 1:45.03
*2BLD:* 1:29.45, 55.41, 29.94 = 29.94
*3BLD:* 5:28.37, DNF(4:13.43), 4:43.80 = 4:43.80
*OH:* 28.77+, 22.95, (33.23), 26.44, (22.42) = 26.05
*Pyraminx:* 12.06, (10.48), 16.69, (18.48), 13.09 = 13.95


----------



## Meneghetti (Dec 23, 2013)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 26


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' F U2 R F' L2 U F2 U2 B' U
Solution: L2 D' L2 D R D L B' D L' D' L U2 L2 U L2 B L B' U2 F' B L F B' U2

L2 * R D' L2 D2 // 2x2x2
L B' D L' D' // 2x2x3
L U2 L2 U L2 // F2L-1
B L B' U2 F' B L F B' U2 // AB3C (VHLS alg)

Insert at *: D' L2 D R D' L2 D R' // 7 moves cancel!


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 23, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (6.48), 5.09, 5.47, (4.70), 5.70 = *5.42*
*3x3x3*: 15.02, 16.19, (12.11), (19.53), 13.63 = *14.95*
*4x4x4*: 47.45, (1:21.62), 47.84, 47.78, (46.00) = *47.69*
*5x5x5*: (1:31.17), 1:41.36, 1:31.24, (1:49.42), 1:40.71 = *1:37.77*
*6x6x6*: (3:02.62), 3:04.53, 3:10.56, 3:34.24, (3:40.06) = *3:16.44*
*Megaminx*: (2:05.90), 2:05.35, (1:37.24), 1:46.07, 1:51.62 = *1:54.35*


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2013)

Multi BLD: 5/5 in 9:55.57
Magic: 1.48, 2.73, 1.86, 3.14, 1.34 = 2.02
Master Magic: 3.45, 3.23, 3.42, 3.70, 3.18 = 3.37


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 24, 2013)

3x3: (16.49)
(16.02), 16.84, 16.08, (17.64), 16.55


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 24, 2013)

Final results and Merry Christmas to all of you
Congrats to Iggy, riley and bryson

*2x2x2*(38)

 2.21 AustinReed
 2.33 Kurainu17
 2.54 XTowncuber
 2.78 stevecho816
 2.97 Tao Yu
 3.17 ottozing
 3.46 riley
 3.63 Lapinsavant
 3.97 bryson azzopard
 4.07 yuxuibbs
 4.11 SweetSolver
 4.20 uvafan
 4.25 FinnGamer
 4.37 Tim Major
 4.40 mycube
 4.56 Iggy
 5.20 qaz
 5.42 FaLoL
 5.60 bacyril
 5.81 Regimaster
 6.01 kunparekh18
 6.02 Jaysammey777
 6.58 giorgi
 6.69 rona3
 7.14 Mikel
 7.30 nikanika555
 7.32 tdm
 7.34 larosh12
 7.40 PianoCube
 7.49 ickathu
 7.57 ichcubegern
 7.60 Schmidt
 7.78 MadeToReply
 8.66 LostGent
 9.32 typeman5
 9.49 tengurocks
 10.10 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(42)

 9.49 Tao Yu
 9.69 riley
 9.92 stevecho816
 10.37 Lapinsavant
 10.98 AustinReed
 12.57 FinnGamer
 12.65 mycube
 12.72 yuxuibbs
 13.30 MatejMuzatko
 13.60 Iggy
 13.91 bryson azzopard
 13.96 MadeToReply
 13.97 Tim Major
 14.26 uvafan
 14.58 typeman5
 14.95 FaLoL
 15.04 kunparekh18
 15.10 giorgi
 16.07 Dene
 16.24 tdm
 16.32 qaz
 16.49 Bh13
 16.68 bacyril
 17.21 Mikel
 17.25 Kenneth Svendson
 18.56 Perff
 18.79 Jaysammey777
 18.82 Regimaster
 19.29 rona3
 20.00 PianoCube
 20.51 ichcubegern
 21.35 ickathu
 21.58 Schmidt
 21.90 MarcelP
 23.28 notfeliks
 23.80 dylandalton38
 24.17 larosh12
 25.56 nikanika555
 26.93 LostGent
 30.06 ComputerGuy365
 40.11 MatsBergsten
 43.16 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(28)

 37.79 Lapinsavant
 45.20 riley
 47.69 FaLoL
 50.32 mycube
 50.68 Iggy
 58.72 MadeToReply
 59.36 Dene
 59.66 bryson azzopard
 59.97 Tim Major
 1:00.28 yuxuibbs
 1:00.98 bacyril
 1:10.09 giorgi
 1:12.61 MatejMuzatko
 1:12.68 qaz
 1:20.53 ickathu
 1:22.13 Mikel
 1:23.03 rona3
 1:23.74 tdm
 1:24.59 typeman5
 1:26.53 Jaysammey777
 1:38.73 Kenneth Svendson
 1:45.03 PianoCube
 1:50.55 Schmidt
 1:56.91 LostGent
 2:04.17 nikanika555
 2:06.59 MatsBergsten
 2:27.80 MarcelP
 2:28.05 ichcubegern
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:13.64 Lapinsavant
 1:33.11 mycube
 1:36.61 bryson azzopard
 1:37.77 FaLoL
 1:39.32 riley
 1:40.19 Dene
 1:40.42 AustinReed
 1:53.38 MadeToReply
 1:53.63 FinnGamer
 1:55.20 bacyril
 1:58.44 Iggy
 1:59.89 Tim Major
 2:09.98 qaz
 2:11.56 yuxuibbs
 2:24.62 typeman5
 2:35.55 ickathu
 2:49.52 notfeliks
 3:01.16 giorgi
 3:05.57 Jaysammey777
 3:10.61 Kenneth Svendson
 3:50.02 ichcubegern
 4:48.53 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(11)

 3:02.30 mycube
 3:06.69 Dene
 3:11.41 bryson azzopard
 3:16.44 FaLoL
 3:19.76 bacyril
 3:59.79 qaz
 4:03.09 typeman5
 5:26.82 Jaysammey777
 5:27.87 Tim Major
 6:00.63 ickathu
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:18.07 mycube
 4:40.55 bacyril
 4:43.22 Dene
 5:00.59 bryson azzopard
 5:44.65 qaz
 6:27.94 riley
 8:51.47 yuxuibbs
 8:58.76 ickathu
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jaysammey777
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 18.16 yuxuibbs
 20.04 stevecho816
 21.56 riley
 22.03 kunparekh18
 22.25 mycube
 22.28 Tim Major
 25.06 Iggy
 25.94 giorgi
 26.05 PianoCube
 26.99 typeman5
 27.72 bryson azzopard
 28.82 tdm
 28.89 MadeToReply
 31.01 FinnGamer
 33.14 Dene
 36.95 qaz
 37.27 Kenneth Svendson
 39.77 Regimaster
 40.45 nikanika555
 41.47 Jaysammey777
 44.48 bacyril
 50.02 larosh12
 51.26 rona3
 53.12 notfeliks
 54.36 ichcubegern
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:12.05 riley
 1:16.30 Kenneth Svendson
 2:26.58 Iggy
 2:29.02 qaz
 2:39.30 bryson azzopard
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 6.13 Tim Major
 6.65 nikanika555
 7.36 riley
 7.78 Kurainu17
 9.34 AustinReed
 9.87 Tao Yu
 12.93 stevecho816
 13.12 Iggy
 16.28 bryson azzopard
 29.27 MatsBergsten
 29.94 PianoCube
 31.86 qaz
 35.08 bacyril
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 36.57 riley
 39.76 Tao Yu
 42.93 Sessinator
 52.88 mycube
 56.11 Roman
 1:00.92 Iggy
 1:04.91 Mikel
 1:30.57 MatsBergsten
 1:35.95 qaz
 2:01.50 Tim Major
 2:04.12 bryson azzopard
 2:41.22 bacyril
 4:43.80 PianoCube
 5:45.09 notfeliks
15:31.30 nikanika555
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 3:28.18 Roman
 3:36.18 Iggy
 4:56.81 riley
 5:35.58 mycube
 6:21.30 MatsBergsten
 8:21.33 bryson azzopard
12:52.04 qaz
14:05.00 bacyril
17:23.18 Tim Major
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

10:26.25 Roman
13:35.71 MatsBergsten
26:31.84 qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF bryson azzopard
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

6/6 (26:55)  MatsBergsten
5/5 ( 9:55)  Iggy
5/5 (37:16)  bryson azzopard
2/2 ( 5:01)  Tim Major
2/3 ( 5:33)  riley
2/3 (14:12)  bacyril
1/2 ( 6:52)  qaz
1/3 (25:02)  TDM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 48.99 bacyril
 1:17.74 qaz
 1:25.82 Iggy
 1:43.35 Tim Major
 1:46.74 bryson azzopard
 2:03.98 MatsBergsten
 2:15.89 riley
 DNF nikanika555
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF Jaysammey777
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:02.83 AustinReed
 1:02.99 Lapinsavant
 1:07.14 riley
 1:10.32 mycube
 1:11.97 Iggy
 1:22.13 bryson azzopard
 1:23.33 yuxuibbs
 1:23.77 MadeToReply
 1:27.00 Tim Major
 1:32.32 qaz
 1:36.92 bacyril
 1:43.38 giorgi
 1:51.99 typeman5
 1:55.52 MatejMuzatko
 2:03.10 Jaysammey777
 2:05.34 ichcubegern
 2:22.58 Schmidt
 2:43.19 nikanika555
 2:54.44 LostGent
 3:33.60 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:25.56 Lapinsavant
 2:52.38 mycube
 2:57.77 bryson azzopard
 3:02.79 riley
 3:32.75 FinnGamer
 3:33.18 bacyril
 3:35.13 Tim Major
 3:36.03 Iggy
 3:43.77 qaz
 4:11.64 yuxuibbs
 5:26.75 Jaysammey777
 6:57.78 ichcubegern
 7:44.36 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(4)

 0.93 SweetSolver
 2.02 Iggy
 2.44 Jaysammey777
 21.23 qaz
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.37 Iggy
 3.97 SweetSolver
 5.36 Jaysammey777
*Skewb*(15)

 9.37 Tim Major
 13.63 AustinReed
 14.32 Wilhelm
 14.34 MadeToReply
 14.57 qaz
 16.94 Iggy
 19.70 bacyril
 19.90 Mike Hughey
 20.13 Schmidt
 22.35 yuxuibbs
 22.62 riley
 23.57 Perff
 24.26 Jaysammey777
 30.47 ickathu
 30.56 Mikel
*Clock*(9)

 8.65 Iggy
 9.38 Perff
 12.59 qaz
 14.41 yuxuibbs
 15.75 bryson azzopard
 16.98 bacyril
 17.63 riley
 18.02 mycube
 24.20 Jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(26)

 4.16 Tim Major
 4.31 Piotrek
 4.54 Iggy
 5.04 uvafan
 6.00 AustinReed
 6.53 Regimaster
 7.17 bacyril
 7.39 ickathu
 7.39 Lapinsavant
 7.66 SweetSolver
 8.21 MadeToReply
 9.18 qaz
 9.58 riley
 9.62 kunparekh18
 9.74 yuxuibbs
 9.78 bryson azzopard
 9.90 notfeliks
 10.59 Dene
 11.13 giorgi
 12.01 nikanika555
 13.62 tengurocks
 13.95 PianoCube
 14.80 Schmidt
 16.25 ichcubegern
 20.62 LostGent
 20.98 Jaysammey777
*Megaminx*(16)

 1:03.98 MadeToReply
 1:30.58 Iggy
 1:36.12 bacyril
 1:36.14 AustinReed
 1:39.66 riley
 1:51.64 Jaysammey777
 1:54.35 FaLoL
 2:01.33 bryson azzopard
 2:04.24 mycube
 2:12.54 Dene
 2:34.62 qaz
 2:52.78 ickathu
 3:17.21 giorgi
 6:39.43 LostGent
 7:38.64 larosh12
 DNF nikanika555
*Square-1*(10)

 21.87 Iggy
 23.22 AustinReed
 24.66 MadeToReply
 26.77 Dene
 26.87 kunparekh18
 31.80 Tim Major
 39.46 bacyril
 44.92 bryson azzopard
 1:05.14 Jaysammey777
 2:04.89 qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

26 Meneghetti
28 okayama
36 qaz
39 Jaysammey777
41 riley
66 nikanika555
DNF  Iggy
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

345 Iggy
339 riley
300 bryson azzopard
294 qaz
268 Tim Major
260 mycube
258 bacyril
210 AustinReed
198 yuxuibbs
191 Lapinsavant
184 MadeToReply
158 Jaysammey777
154 Dene
135 FaLoL
133 MatsBergsten
128 giorgi
118 stevecho816
115 FinnGamer
111 Tao Yu
106 ickathu
105 typeman5
100 kunparekh18
100 nikanika555
86 uvafan
81 PianoCube
74 Regimaster
73 tdm
71 Mikel
66 MatejMuzatko
62 Kenneth Svendson
59 ichcubegern
57 SweetSolver
57 rona3
52 Schmidt
52 Kurainu17
47 Roman
47 notfeliks
38 XTowncuber
38 LostGent
36 larosh12
35 ottozing
35 Perff
27 Piotrek
24 Bh13
22 MarcelP
18 Sessinator
18 Meneghetti
17 okayama
14 Wilhelm
13 tengurocks
12 guusrs
10 TDM
10 dylandalton38
9 Mike Hughey
6 ComputerGuy365
4 RicardoRix


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks like Iggy is our Xmas No. 1!


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 24, 2013)

My 2x2 average was 7.40, not 7.75.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a few events still to add (already done)

Won't make me beat Bryson though, damnit!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, I've won 10 times in a row. :O I hope I don't fail this week's comp.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 24, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> My 2x2 average was 7.40, not 7.75.


Yes, I see that now. The program did not count your 6.35 as you wrote 6,35
(It works I think with only commas but not with a mix).

@Tim, yes a program calculates the averages so it is not necessary for you
But I could not find any added results?

@Iggy Nice going. You are well placed in the totals for all year too (we'll see after next week).


----------



## Riley (Dec 24, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wow, I've won 10 times in a row. :O I hope I don't fail this week's comp.



Congrats! I tried my best (almost...  )


----------

